

Armed robbers hit Apple store in Paris for 1.3 million - aviflombaum
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/02/tech/france-apple-store-robbery/index.html

======
Vitaly
I wonder why won't Apple implement some stolen iPhone tracking. Imagine stolen
iPhones displaying a "this iPhone was stolen" message during initial
activation. This will make small stores owners (which I assume are a big part
in sale of said stolen devices) actually care and check the source of their
merchandise.

~~~
gte910h
Verizon appears to care now

I was told there would be no issue activating my old iPhone4 on my mother in
law's account as long as "no one reported it stolen"

